# Portuguese gas bottle



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
A friend has offered me a Portuguese gas bottle.

Will I be able to fill it in France/Germany/Italy.

We use Propane and carry 2 bottles at the moment but if we go to continental Europe for longer than 2 months we need a fill.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

You probably won't be able to fill it up in Germany/France/Italy if it isn't a refillable bottle.

However that said there was a autogas place at Bernkastel-Kues in Germany, on the Mosel, and a friend a a gas leak on his mh due to dealer damaging the rubber tubing so lost his gas. He was able to fill up his calor gas cylinder at this autogas outlet. 

If the autogas seller has adaptors then it is possible but is risky as Calor cylinders do not have the 80% cut off valve.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Nora+Neil 
RE. We use Propane and carry 2 bottles at the moment but if we go to continental Europe for longer than 2 months

If I were you i would be looking at Gaslow bottles. There is a lot of LPG/GPL/AUTOGAS in most of europe apart from Spain. In Portugal you can get any bottle refilled. We only go away for 5 weeks and have one 11kg gaslow and one 11kg propane but if we went for 2 months plus I would get another gaslow bottle! If your keep on the move you will find somewhere to get gas. And you can top up anytime you don't have to empty them. We met a couple at Stenay last October on the way to Portugal for the winter. They had so much gas on board I just hope they got there ok.

Good Luck Bob. :blob: :blob:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

bobandjane.
Will the same adapter fit on the Propane and Gaslow cylinders. Will it be easy to fill in France/Germany etc. 

Is it a big job to fit???


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Nora+Neil If you look on outdoor bits on this site they do them!

When you say adaptor if your saying pig tail or Regulator fit both bottles 
the answer is yes. Theres lots of lpg in france germany. Is it easy to fit?

I fitted mine the worst thing is when you make the hole for the filler. If you do a search on here there is a lot about Gaslow.

[LOOK HERE www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-41462.html

Good Luck Bob. :blob: :blob:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Can you just FILL the Gaslow tank and used the same regulator as the Propane. 
What I mean by FILL, like we do with Calor.
Don't want to cut van.
Sorry bit thick.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

*gaslow bottle*

Hi Nora+Neil The same regulator fits both types of bottle YES! You should not be filling calor bottles........... You should exchange them! You cannot exchange calor in France/Germany . Only in the UK.
You can get a bracket for the filler that goes in the gas locker to save you having to drill a big hole in your van. Gaslow is a lot of money but it makes life very easy in europe and you take it out when you buy another van and it cost less to fill them Good Luck Bob.

:blob: :blob:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

bobandjane 
Sorry one dealer here will fill Calor.  

We don't want to cut because when we change MH, we like to keep it. Would it take long to do? Will be in England in the next few weeks and will see then.

Thanks


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We recently had a refillable aluminium gas cylinder fitted by MTH Gas systems Ltd, nr Lydney Forest of Dean area.

Ours was 11 kg and we had a choice of
1.a filler in the side of MH (this had the UK adaptor attachment so didn't need to screw one in when filling) or
2. a smaller one that could be mounted in gas locker on a bracket (this one would then need the UK adaptor to be screwed on prior to attaching pump nozle).

The 2nd one is probably what you would be after as it is easy to change over to another motorhome.

There are also two other adaptors for use in Europe both easily screwed on.

We went for the first one as it was sited in the side skirt next to the gas locker and means we do not have to open the gas locker so making it less noticeable that we are filling gas cylinders. (some garage forecourts object to this).

Anyway as we could only get one 11 kg cylinder in our gas locker the price was quite reasonable at £253 all fitted. We also have a 6 kg Calor cylinder but at least we can now fill up in Europe.

We also had our Spanish repsol bottle filled in Portugal on the Algarve and the chap would have filled the Calor for us as well as they seemed to have the adaptors for it!!


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

zulurita
Thank for that info.
Yes I think we will get No 2.
2 reasons.
1 We don't want to cut MH
2 We will only use in Europe as it not widely available here on the west coast of Ireland.

A question. Is it in a Service station that you fill up or will it be at a Gas Depot. In France what will I look for????


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nora, Neil,

Yes ordinary gas stations in France, look out for GPL or LPG.

this web site will be useful:

http://stations.gpl.online.fr/appli/index.php?parEtape=Accueil

and if you are stuck head for the autoroute as GPL is usually sold there.


----------

